# We All Return To Our Roots



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 11, 2007)

China is seeing a return to Confucian thought in these harried, fast-paced times.

_For nearly a century the ancient sage was confined to the intellectual doghouse in the land of his birth._
_Today he is fast supplanting communism as Chinese rulers, businessmen, and ordinary citizens turn back 2-1/2 millenniums to his teachings to help them cope with the economic and social changes racking their country._


Full Story:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/csm/20070710/wl_csm/oconfucius


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 11, 2007)

There is a fairly universal meme to the effect that 'we are doing it wrong, the world is going to hell in a handbasket, we should heed the example of our ancient learneds'.  You see it everywhere, whether from neocons who would have us look to the Greeks, the militant Islamists who would have us live like 7th century nomads, or the global warming people, who, to the extent that they want us to live at all, would have us live like cavemen.  Which might suit MA-Caver, but I'll pass.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm in agreement.  Seems to me that tech is evolving faster than responsibility and reason (which has always been the case).

I'm not sure about a cave; but, a nice little cottage in the woods would suit me.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 11, 2007)

I suppose we could all do with a little Confucius in our lives.  His philosophy is about respect whether it be for family, friends, government, or nature.  A little more respect would not hurt the world


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 11, 2007)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I'm in agreement. Seems to me that tech is evolving faster than responsibility and reason (which has always been the case).


 
You been reading Alvin Toffler again?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 12, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> You been reading Alvin Toffler again?


 
I agreed with him, too.

Sting said, 'Love is the seventh wave'.  According to Toffler, we have 4 more to get to it.

I wonder if we'll make it.


----------

